# Das richtige Rezept für eine GOLDFORELLE ?



## van Jockelrooy (14. April 2004)

Moin Boardis,
habe am Ostersonntag,5 normale Forellen (größte 1.960g) und eine _GOLDFORELLE_ ca.2pf gefangen. 
Da ich mir sehr unsicher bin, welches Rezept für eine Goldforelle das richtige ist,
gebe ich die Frage an Euch weiter#y  !

Da die Goldforelle sehr weich ist, würde ich sie vielleicht Räuchern ? oder ??
Jemand erzählte mir, dass die geräuchert besser schmecken soll als der Lachs !? 
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe #6 #6 #6 #6 !
van Jockelrooy


----------



## gismowolf (14. April 2004)

*AW: Das richtige Rezept für eine GOLDFORELLE ?*

Hi Jockelrooy!
Ich muß Dich leider enttäuschen.Die Goldforelle hat das gleiche Fleisch und
schmeckt auch gleich wie andere Regenbogenforellen.Der Unterschied ist rein optisch!Die goldfarbenen Pigmente in der Haut lassen diesen Zuchtfisch nur
für`s Auge anders erscheinen!#h
Ich ziehe solche Forellen auf und die befruchteten Eier der am Foto ersichtlichen Gold-und normalfärbigen Regenbogenforellen werden auch zur 
Weiterzucht aufgelegt.Der Goldfarbton vererbt sich auch weiter,aber die Fischart ist die gleiche.Wenn aber das Auge mitißt,schmeckt sie sicher anders!


----------



## van Jockelrooy (15. April 2004)

*AW: Das richtige Rezept für eine GOLDFORELLE ?*

Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung  gismowolf !
Hatte vorher wirklich keine Ahnung über die Goldforelle !
Bin aber trotzdem der Meinung, dass die Forelle sehr weicher im Fleisch sich anfühlte !?

Da ja das Auge mitißt, ist wohl die geräuchtere Variante, nicht die Beste ! oder ?
Wer es geschafft hat sollte ein zünftiges PETRI HEIL, PETRI HEIL, PETRI HEIL erhalten !
Nur noch ca. 2998 Std für Dich , für mich sind es genau noch 44.248 Std und der Rest von heute ! Aber das hält mich nicht vom Fischen ab !! Gruß aus dem sonnigen Lübeck
in den Hausruckwald und nochmals vielen Dank 
van Jockelrooy


----------



## gismowolf (16. April 2004)

*AW: Das richtige Rezept für eine GOLDFORELLE ?*

Servus van Jockelrooy!
Es sind derzeit noch ca.3200 Arbeitsstunden für mich und davon schaffe ich ca.45-55
pro Woche!Wenn ich den Schnitt halten kann,wird es sich ca.bis November 2005 
ausgehen,daß ich auf 0 komme.Während eines Urlaubes oder in der Freizeit verringern sich diese Stunden leider nicht!!Ich sehe aber schon Licht am Ende des Tunnels!!:m


----------

